# Stroke, Tumor, Cancer, aneurysm?



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

My Hedgehog, Luna, is being suspected to having a neurological disease. I'm extremely worried. Does this fit any symptoms of a hedgehog? She's completely fine, with normal eyes, skin, feet, quills, and appetite. The only problem is she isn't walking or trying to walk that you would see with ear infections. She also is constantly shaking her head. We thought it was pneumonia, but we are ruling that out as well. I posted previously on this forum, but now I'm leaning towards a stroke, tumor, cancer, or aneurysm, because her symptoms occurred rapidly. She used to have mites, bubbly nose, and crust in her eyes. Now she just can't walk or stop shaking her head. Does anyone know symptoms or possible diagnosis from those (stroke, tumor, cancer, aneurysm)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you taken her to the vet? If so did they do anything for her? Sorry I can't be much help I haven't dealt with anything like that.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, has she been to the vet? She needs to have her ears checked and a swab done to rule out infection, mites or vestibular syndrome. That's a starting point. From there the vet can perform other diagnostic tests to hopefully find out what is wrong.


----------



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you for responding, sorry for answering so late. She has been to the vet but they weren't very sure and just treated her pneumonia. Which after two weeks of treatment she's showing symptoms for that again. She had mites but she was like this even before mites and after. I wasn't able to find anything about neurological diseases on any site. I talked to my breeder and that's what she had concluded. She's starting to resist any food, which is a very recent symptom. Im going to see how she does, and hopefully gets better. I can't afford another vet bill, we've been twice already.


----------



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, she is constantly stretching out and grabbing her toes. And every now and then she has a big leg spasm or twitch from the same leg (Always right leg). Then it just slightly taps itself very subtly. She moves it voluntarily more than her other limbs. Her right arm does this too? As if she's swimming on one side.


----------

